

I wanted a touch friendly hn client so I made one - sequence7
https://github.com/adam7/Ainomma

======
sequence7
There's a demo of the latest build at
[http://ainomma.azurewebsites.net/](http://ainomma.azurewebsites.net/)

Feedback would be welcome, pull requests would be awesome :)

